# Sharing a pool



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, 
I was in Dubai last week and took a look at the place, but came away with some questions unanswered.

Do the Greens and Springs have a communal pool and playground within reasonable walking distance?

How far is shopping and schooling from these areas?
(kids are still young so we have some time on that score)

The house i looked at in the greens was really very small indeed. Smallish bedrooms, smallish lounge, minimal storage space etc. Is this typical across the whole development?

Finally, are there many shared facility compounds in east/central Jumeirah? i saw one house but it was a standalone place....


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Hi,
> I was in Dubai last week and took a look at the place, but came away with some questions unanswered.
> 
> Do the Greens and Springs have a communal pool and playground within reasonable walking distance?
> ...


Hi Great expectations 

I don't know about the other areas, but I live in Springs 2 and there are 2 communal pools plus parkland for kids. Shopping is a 10 min walk in the winter 5 mins by car. There are 2 international schools within biking and walking distance from us which would only take 5 mins by car. We live in a 3 bdrm villa all double bdrms with a study downstairs. Built in wardrobes in every room. It's an open living kitchen which isn't huge but it's big enough I guess when there's only 2 of us. We fit a large L shaped lounge suite and dining table. The storage space in the kitchen is hopeless and to make storage space in the living area means really squashing in your furniture  Also a small garden big enough to kick a ball in.

Hope that's helped somewhat.

All the best


----------



## polarbear in dubai (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I'm considering the move and have looked at these areas - do you mind if I ask what prices to rent what you were looking at great expectations and what you are living in teinesamoa? I've got a 3 year old and a 5 year old and I suppose they can share a room but maybe need the 3 if rooms are small as you indicate. I assume these are villas? I reckon all we need is a l-shape sofa and a dining table as we don't need much else - more space means more clutter for us lol - do you also have a garage and is there a bit of room there perhaps to store stuff?

Who did you go through to rent and would you recommend them? do you know their website?

Haven't made the trip yet to see for ourselves but interested in any thoughts


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

polarbear in dubai said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm considering the move and have looked at these areas - do you mind if I ask what prices to rent what you were looking at great expectations and what you are living in teinesamoa? I've got a 3 year old and a 5 year old and I suppose they can share a room but maybe need the 3 if rooms are small as you indicate. I assume these are villas? I reckon all we need is a l-shape sofa and a dining table as we don't need much else - more space means more clutter for us lol - do you also have a garage and is there a bit of room there perhaps to store stuff?
> 
> Who did you go through to rent and would you recommend them? do you know their website?
> ...


Hi Polarbear, 

Don't know if you've just joined the forum, so welcome!

We paid 190000 Nov 07. There is an open garage/covered carport that fits 2 cars, you can store things like bikes outside in them...I see a lot of people with their children’s bikes/go karts etc just sitting in there so I assume it's fairly safe. We keep our bikes there unchained and they haven't been nicked. I suppose you could put boxes that you can lock and store things in, we haven't had the need. We fit the items you mentioned plus an organ in the living area and its fine. It's perfect for young kids as well, as there is a wc downstairs so won't have to run up & down those stairs every time they need the loo! 

To give you an idea of sizes of bedrooms, our Master bedroom comes with an on suite and is massive. You could quite easily have 2 kids sharing it and all their stuff in there and they would still have lots of space to play in too. In the spare rooms I have 2 single beds (which I combine to make a king-size <UK super-king> bed) in one room and queen size (UK King Size) bed in the other with drawers but still have a lot of space in them, I am toying with the idea of putting in an armchair in the bigger of the 2 to make it cosier which would still not overfill or clutter the room up. That should hopefully give you an idea of the sizes.

I can't remember which agent we used but I wouldn't recommend them because they were utterly hopeless, we were lucky to get this place  
Try Dubizzle.com or Bthomes.com or DONYA.

Hope that helps!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

the place i was shown was 270k p/a small and dirty...so i am pleased to hear there is some nice stuff out there!

the market has certainly gone crazy, and i was probably also viewing the overpriced dregs that no-one wants.... almost everywhere good property priced correctly moves very fast.

i saw a nice 3 bed on palm jumeirah for 350k p/a. a fairly serious amount of cash, and not all that special a neighbourhood. Was right on the beach though....


----------



## polarbear in dubai (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for that - good luck great expectations - whilst all appear overpriced the springs area and surrounds does appear the 1 to go to with 2 young kids so I'll keep exploring and doing my bit - need a concrete job offer first I suppose

Thanks again


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> the place i was shown was 270k p/a small and dirty...so i am pleased to hear there is some nice stuff out there!
> 
> the market has certainly gone crazy, and i was probably also viewing the overpriced dregs that no-one wants.... almost everywhere good property priced correctly moves very fast.
> 
> i saw a nice 3 bed on palm jumeirah for 350k p/a. a fairly serious amount of cash, and not all that special a neighbourhood. Was right on the beach though....


when husband was checking out villas he came across quite a few like this, sometimes the building finish was crap, or the garden was nothing but a large sandpit or the walls were extremely dirty needed painting but the landlord not prepared to paint it etc. Then he found this place which was a blessing. I am sure you both will find something that will suit all your family needs and hopefully in the budget that you have!!!


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Hi Great expectations
> 
> I don't know about the other areas, but I live in Springs 2 and there are 2 communal pools plus parkland for kids. Shopping is a 10 min walk in the winter 5 mins by car. There are 2 international schools within biking and walking distance from us which would only take 5 mins by car. We live in a 3 bdrm villa all double bdrms with a study downstairs. Built in wardrobes in every room. It's an open living kitchen which isn't huge but it's big enough I guess when there's only 2 of us. We fit a large L shaped lounge suite and dining table. The storage space in the kitchen is hopeless and to make storage space in the living area means really squashing in your furniture  Also a small garden big enough to kick a ball in.
> 
> ...


We have just moved into springs 9, and it is really small [2 beds upstairs] you wouldn't believe the state of the place [hubby is all for leaving it] Land lord is the pits. Air con has had 3 different companies looking at it, still not efficiently worrking in my opinion. Pump from outside is broken - hence showers upstairs trickle water. Somewhere upstairs there is a leak of water [ a hole above downstairs sink had been made so leak can run into downstairs sink!!!!!!]The cupboards in the kitchen are thoroughly crap with little workspace...
Our villa is paid for by hubbys company and as my husband was firstly out on his own he was rushed into accepting this one as he was told that there was little availability. All power was off when he looked round- so he could't check anything. We have been onto the landlord who says this is minor maintenance and we must pay first and then he will reimberse us [not likely]. My husbands hr department are hopefully now onto it, and it will be resolved.
So my comments would be don't accept anything until you have seen it in perfect working order.
Any helpful advise from any long term folks would be appreciated.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

mardigras said:


> We have just moved into springs 9, and it is really small [2 beds upstairs] you wouldn't believe the state of the place [hubby is all for leaving it] Land lord is the pits. Air con has had 3 different companies looking at it, still not efficiently worrking in my opinion. Pump from outside is broken - hence showers upstairs trickle water. Somewhere upstairs there is a leak of water [ a hole above downstairs sink had been made so leak can run into downstairs sink!!!!!!]The cupboards in the kitchen are thoroughly crap with little workspace...
> Our villa is paid for by hubbys company and as my husband was firstly out on his own he was rushed into accepting this one as he was told that there was little availability. All power was off when he looked round- so he could't check anything. We have been onto the landlord who says this is minor maintenance and we must pay first and then he will reimberse us [not likely]. My husbands hr department are hopefully now onto it, and it will be resolved.
> So my comments would be don't accept anything until you have seen it in perfect working order.
> Any helpful advise from any long term folks would be appreciated.


 That's really awful, so sorry for you. My husband lived in a hotel almost 3 months before he found this villa!! So it did take a long time especially as I was in the UK and he had to do it after work, during lunch time etc and he was pressured so much to sign leases for really CRAP villas for exactly the same money as what we pay for this one. The Kitchen cupboards are a laugh, but it's one of those things where it's luckily the only downside. After hearing all your stories, I can't believe how lucky we were! 

I hope your husband's HR dept sorts it all out for you soon!! 

Absolutley don't sign on the dotted line until you can check everything is in working order.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> That's really awful, so sorry for you. My husband lived in a hotel almost 3 months before he found this villa!! So it did take a long time especially as I was in the UK and he had to do it after work, during lunch time etc and he was pressured so much to sign leases for really CRAP villas for exactly the same money as what we pay for this one. The Kitchen cupboards are a laugh, but it's one of those things where it's luckily the only downside. After hearing all your stories, I can't believe how lucky we were!
> 
> I hope your husband's HR dept sorts it all out for you soon!!
> 
> Absolutley don't sign on the dotted line until you can check everything is in working order.


Husbands company have signed for it - so now they can deal with it... They sent some electricians from the company and they have said that the pump is broken and are hopefully coming back today to sort it out.... then they can look at other problems. Discovered also that balcony light wouldn't switch off and bedroom light wouldn't switch on - somehow this can only be switched on and off at switch board and has been hardwired into it..... It gets worse!!!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Husbands company have signed for it - so now they can deal with it... They sent some electricians from the company and they have said that the pump is broken and are hopefully coming back today to sort it out.... then they can look at other problems. Discovered also that balcony light wouldn't switch off and bedroom light wouldn't switch on - somehow this can only be switched on and off at switch board and has been hardwired into it..... It gets worse!!!


 you are getting such a raw deal! Fingers crossed that it gets sorted today and the rest of the problems are solved within the next couple of weeks. You can't live like that for a long period of time! If it gets a bit much, come on over to mine for a cup of tea/coffee and let out some steam. Just down the road in Springs 2!


----------

